

Telescope: Open-source Hacker News clone built with Meteor - ashwin_kumar
http://telesc.pe/

======
vannevar
But it's not really a clone unless the pagination times out. ;-)

~~~
chrismonsanto
It does have an implementation of "can't collapse comment threads", though.

------
petercooper
Original discussion 18 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4840032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4840032)
.. it'd be interesting to hear how it's changed since then as I believe it's
under active development :-)

~~~
sgdesign
A lot of things have changed. There are a lot more features now (things like
invites, notifications, tags, more granular settings, RSS feeds, a simple API,
etc.).

Right now I'm working on making the app more modular by extracting these
features into separate, oprtional packages. It will make the app even more
customizable, and easier to maintain as well.

You can read more about the roadmap here:
[http://telesc.pe/blog/meteor-0-8-update-next-
steps/](http://telesc.pe/blog/meteor-0-8-update-next-steps/)

And if you want to see a working example of Telescope I suggest checking out
[http://crater.io](http://crater.io), a community about Meteor itself.

~~~
ashwin_kumar
This is great. I really want to try Telescope for maintaining & tracking
feature requests within our team.

------
SofiaBerlin
Here is a combination of social news and cryptocurrencies I did with Telescope
last autumn: [http://bloqchan.com/](http://bloqchan.com/)

It is democracy for capitalists - you vote with your money!

We are searching for somebody who would like to help us with developing and
marketing (also rebranding and designing).

Next step is to integrate it with our Dogecoin browser wallet and make one-
click sharing (while browsing) possible together with the already existing
'one-click' upvoting [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dogecoin-
browser-w...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dogecoin-browser-
wallet-d/fcakjkhpcakekaagfkafeafceiemomcm)

Ultimate goal is to let the tipping culture go mainstream and deeply
revolutionize how content discovery + creation monetization works!

BTW: We are also developing a blockchain-based 'backend' for social news with
integrated crypto-currency. Distributed and censorship-free.

Leave a message on bloqchan with your thoughts please!

------
coenhyde
Interesting, but it the app is soo slow!

------
nacs
It creates a bad impression of Meteor when you click the first link in the
demo that contains a couple hundred comments and the entire browser freezes
for 8 seconds: [http://demo.telesc.pe/](http://demo.telesc.pe/)

Don't make the mistake of trying to open the Firefox debugger on that page
either or the freezing lasts even longer.

That one page makes _807_ HTTP requests totaling 953KB to display about 20KB
of text.

~~~
sgdesign
Part of this is that the demo is using a pretty old version of
Telescope/Meteor (like 6 months back), and also that it's running on a free
*.meteor.com instance that's not very powerful. I need to fix both of these,
sorry about that!

------
joeyspn
I don't understand how this is news... It's been out there for months. It is
___much more_ __interesting the "Made with Meteor"
[http://madewith.meteor.com/](http://madewith.meteor.com/)

------
waterfowl
This application is partially cloned in the excellent Discover Meteor
book([http://discovermeteor.com](http://discovermeteor.com) ... written by the
same folks).

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks! If anybody's interested, that clone (basically a much simpler version)
is open-source too:

demo: [http://meteor-book-chapter14-2.meteor.com/](http://meteor-book-
chapter14-2.meteor.com/) source:
[https://github.com/DiscoverMeteor/Microscope](https://github.com/DiscoverMeteor/Microscope)

------
hamidr
Just out of curiosity I think I've read somewhere that HN is written in Common
Lisp. Or Am I just in pure delusion?

~~~
Alphasite_
Arc, which is a dialect of lisp.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_\(programming_language\))

------
bfrog
Soooo slow

